# The dangers of collars



## babsbag (Oct 31, 2017)

Had a scary moment today. I am working outside but dogs and goats are not within view, but I can hear them. Mia is in the barn and she won't go over the gate. The other dogs are out in the field and I hear some mild growling and barking and I figure that they found something yummy and they don't want to share. Mia starts to whine as the commotion in the field escalates. I here some yips of pain but no real fighting and then it happens. All heck breaks loose and the goats are freaking out too. I go running out to the field wondering if there is some predator in there with the dogs. But no, Sigueme and Alondra appear to be fighting, but they don't fight. Then I realized what has happened and I remember why my LGDs (and house dogs) don't wear collars. Evidently they were playing and Sigueme got Alondra's collar stuck over a tooth. I am panicked and trying to figure out how to cut the collar with my very dull knife and do it all without getting bit. They are "fighting"...blood is being drawn as somehow they can get a hold of each other's ears. Fortunately as they are flipping each other around she gets loose of the collar and all is well, except some bloody ears. Gosh I hate collars and I need to buy the ones that release when they get stuck.
This is not the first time of having this happen. Last time was 10 years ago with new BC puppies. We had to cut the collar off and almost lost one due to being choked as they filpped and twisted the collar tighter and tighter.  Very scary.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2017)

Glad nothing to terrible damage wise.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 31, 2017)

Me too. And it was just a reminder that I need to buy breakaway collars. I live Mia to have a collar on as sometimes I just need to snag her but she and Alondra play hard and I always worry. Really thought that they would be the two to get tangled.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 1, 2017)

Glad they are ok.

My two males Marvel and Roosevelt have had to be separated because of fighting.
Roosevelt is younger and used to always back down.  Not any more.
We've had a couple of big battles.  But, I think they just seemed worse than they really were because I gave up on trying to break them up and just let them go until they got tired.
Neither had a scratch on them.  I think there was more bark than bite.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2017)

Trip somehow gets Parker's collar off.......then chews it up. Parker likes it as he then gets a ride to TSC to pick out another one.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

Trip is a smart dog.


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 1, 2017)

Glad it was an ok ending and both dogs will recover.

I have to keep a collar on one and a body harness on the other while they are training.  I have had to grab those things a few times!  And when they didn't have them on??  I hated - HATED - pulling on their fur and skin to stop them.  It hurt them.  

Maybe when they are trained (hahaha - and how long will THAT take??) and no longer puppies (hahahah - and WHEN is that??) I can take the collar and harness off.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

Alondra is really hurting this morning. Keeps shaking her head and when I check her ears she whimpers. She was getting tossed around like a rag doll and she isn't little. Sigueme has quite a few pounds on her but she is also 7 years old...she was walking slowly last night too.


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 1, 2017)

Hugs to you and a super gentle hug for Alondra.

Can she come in or go somewhere for a little R&R?  Do you think she needs to be seen by a vet?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 1, 2017)

Poor girls. 

A few months back I was out doing chore late, it was already dark at that point and I was milking. I kept hearing a weird noise coming from the back woods. Went to see what it was and one of the kiko bucks had his horn caught in Tiggs collar and had twisted several times.  Thankfully both were okay and they were not panicking, but still a little stressed. He doesn't wear a collar anymore.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

That is why there are no collars on my bucks. I have a few with super long scurs and I don't want them getting hooked on a collar. I do miss collars on them though, good thing they have beards. 

Alondra was out playing with Mia tonight so I think she is feeling better. I will watch the ears for infection, I don't see any large wounds, but there are a lot of superficial ones and we still have flies to deal with.


----------



## Robbin (Nov 4, 2017)

I tried the breakaways but I use an electric in ground fence and they constantly popped the collars off.  Very expensive if you don't find them...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 4, 2017)

So glad all turned out well and no serious damage was done.


----------

